# libxul



## ccc (May 3, 2010)

hi

I cannot install *www/libxul* from ports on freeBSD 7.3 (Upgrade from 7.2).
According to /usr/ports/UPDATING:
	
	



```
20090917:
  AFFECTS: users of www/epiphany, x11/yelp, graphics/librsvg2,
	   x11/toolkits/py-gnome-extras, and www/epiphany-extensions
  AUTHOR: gnome@FreeBSD.org

  The default Gecko provider has been changed from www/firefox to
  www/libxul.  Firefox 2.x is now marked FORBIDDEN for security reasons,
  and libxul is new, stable, and preferred Gecko provider.  Libxul uses
  the same Gecko engine as Firefox 3.0.x.

  Some ports may fail to upgrade or run when both www/firefox and libxul
  are installed on the same system.  To make sure everything runs smoothly,
  uninstall www/firefox, then install libxul, then upgrade the affected
  ports.
```

I have unistalled www/firefox, but still doesn't help:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/firefox
# make deinstall clean
# cd /usr/ports/www/libxul
# make deinstall && make reinstall clean

SyntaxError: invalid syntax
gmake[3]: *** [export] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla/config'
gmake[2]: *** [export_tier_base] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_base] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2010)

Unless you haven't updated your ports for a very, very long time the firefox->libxul dependency isn't something you need to worry about.


NB. Only use [cmd=]make deinstall[/cmd] if you want to deinstall the exact same version as the port. Use pkg_delete(1) for everything else.


----------



## ccc (May 3, 2010)

Thx, but my problem is, I cannot install www/mplayer-plugin, because is depending on 
www/libxul, so I really need it.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2010)

How up to date is your ports tree? And how up to date are your installed ports?


----------



## ccc (May 3, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How up to date is your ports tree? And how up to date are your installed ports?


It's up to date, I've done before
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch update
# portupgrade -a
```


```
# /usr/sbin/pkg_version -IvL '='
#
```


----------



## ccc (May 5, 2010)

This is a strange problem, 
I've done perl upgrade to 5.10.1, but still doesn't work.


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 5, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> It's up to date, I've done before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From time to time, portupgrade think, that everything is up to date but ports-mgmt/portmaster seens newer versions.
`% portmaster -vL | grep New`


----------



## ccc (May 5, 2010)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> From time to time, portupgrade think, that everything is up to date but ports-mgmt/portmaster seens newer versions.
> `% portmaster -vL | grep New`



my freeBSD 7.3 system seems to be really up to date:
	
	



```
# portsnap fetch update
# portmaster -vL | grep New
#
```


----------



## crsd (May 5, 2010)

You could paste real error, not just ambiguous "Syntax Error: invalid syntax".

Have you followed instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING re: perl update?


----------



## ccc (May 5, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> You could paste real error, not just ambiguous "Syntax Error: invalid syntax".
> 
> Have you followed instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING re: perl update?



Yep, I've done perl update according to /usr/ports/UPDATING
	
	



```
20090328:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl*
  AUTHOR: skv@FreeBSD.org

  lang/perl5.10 is out. If you want to switch to it from, for example
  lang/perl5.8, that is:

  Portupgrade users:
    0) Fix pkgdb.db (for safety):
	pkgdb -Ff

    1) Reinstall perl with new 5.10:
	env DISABLE_CONFLICTS=1 portupgrade -o lang/perl5.10 -f perl-5.8.\*

    2) Reinstall everything that depends on Perl:
	portupgrade -fr perl
```


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/libxul
# make install clean
===>  Building for libxul-1.9.0.17_2
rm -f -rf ./dist/sdk
rm -f -rf ./dist/include
rm -f -rf ./dist/private
rm -f -rf ./dist/public
rm -f -rf _tests
set -e;  \
        /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_base;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_nspr;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_js;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_xpcom;  
/usr/local/bin/gmake tier_nspr;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_zlib;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_necko;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_external;  
/usr/local/bin/gmake tier_gecko;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_toolkit;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_app;  /usr/local/bin/gmake 
tier_testharness;  true
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
tier_base:  config build probes
/usr/local/bin/gmake export_tier_base
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
export_tier_base
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake[3]: `config/Makefile' is up to date.
gmake[3]: `build/Makefile' is up to date.
gmake[3]: `probes/Makefile' is up to date.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla/config'
/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 ../mozilla-config.h ./nsStaticComponents.h  ../dist/include
rm -f ../config/final-link-comps ../config/final-link-libs ../config/final-link-comp-names
rm -f ../dist/bin/chrome/chromelist.txt
/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla/config/nsinstall -R nsinstall ../dist/bin
/usr/local/bin/python ../toolkit/xre/make-platformini.py --print-buildid > buildid
  File "../toolkit/xre/make-platformini.py", line 15
    print datetime.now().strftime('%Y%m%d%H')
                 ^
SyntaxError: invalid syntax
gmake[3]: *** [export] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla/config'
gmake[2]: *** [export_tier_base] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_base] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2010)

It's not a perl error, it's a python error.

What version of python do you have installed?


----------



## ccc (May 5, 2010)

I have:
	
	



```
# pkg_info | grep python
python26-2.6.4      An interpreted object-oriented programming language
python31-3.1.1_1    An interpreted object-oriented programming language
```
Howto upgrade them?
Should I first deinstall python26-2.6.4?


----------



## ccc (May 6, 2010)

I've done according to /usr/ports/UPDATING:
	
	



```
20090608:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/python* and py-*
  AUTHOR: miwi@FreeBSD.org

  The default version of Python has been changed from 2.5.x to 2.6.x.
  If you have 2.5.x installed, perform an upgrade of lang/python25 to
  lang/python26 with one of the following commands:

  If using portupgrade:
  # portupgrade -o lang/python26 lang/python25

  If using portmaster:
  # portmaster -o lang/python26 lang/python25

  If you want to retain 2.5.x as default Python version, set the
  PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION variable to 'python2.5' (without quotes) in
  /etc/make.conf, then go to lang/python and perform the following
  command:

  # portupgrade -R python

  Once the installed Python has been updated to 2.6, by using the
  method above, it is required to run the upgrade-site-packages target in
  lang/python to assure that site-packages are made available to the new
  Python version.

  If using portupgrade:
  # cd /usr/ports/lang/python && make upgrade-site-packages

  If using portmaster:
  # cd /usr/ports/lang/python && make upgrade-site-packages -DUSE_PORTMASTER

  The portmaster case can take quite some time to complete due to the lack of
  cached information that the portupgrade suite uses (specifically pkg_which).
  This is not the fault of portmaster.
```
and didn't help.

Then I've tried the following:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/local/lang/python26 
# make deinstall
# pkg_info | grep python
python31-3.1.1_1    An interpreted object-oriented programming language
# portupgrade -fr lang/python31  
# portupgrade -R python
# cd /usr/ports/lang/python && make upgrade-site-packages
```
but this problem still exists.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2010)

I would deinstall python31 as that's the odd one out. Python26 is the default one.


----------



## ccc (May 6, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I would deinstall python31 as that's the odd one out. Python26 is the default one.



I've deinstalled python31 and installed python26 and now I'm getting this error message:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/libxul
# make install clean
===>  Building for libxul-1.9.0.17_2
rm -f -rf ./dist/sdk
rm -f -rf ./dist/include
rm -f -rf ./dist/private
rm -f -rf ./dist/public
rm -f -rf _tests
set -e;  \
        /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_base;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_nspr;  /usr/l
ocal/bin/gmake tier_js;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_xpcom;  /usr/local/bin/gmake
tier_nspr;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_zlib;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_necko;  /
usr/local/bin/gmake tier_external;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_gecko;  /usr/local
/bin/gmake tier_toolkit;  /usr/local/bin/gmake tier_app;  /usr/local/bin/gmake t
ier_testharness;  true
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
tier_base:  config build probes
/usr/local/bin/gmake export_tier_base
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
export_tier_base
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake[3]: `config/Makefile' is up to date.
gmake[3]: `build/Makefile' is up to date.
gmake[3]: `probes/Makefile' is up to date.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla/config'
/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla/config/nsinstall -R -m 644 ../mozilla-config.
h ./nsStaticComponents.h  ../dist/include
rm -f ../config/final-link-comps ../config/final-link-libs ../config/final-link-
comp-names
rm -f ../dist/bin/chrome/chromelist.txt
/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla/config/nsinstall -R nsinstall ../dist/bin
/usr/local/bin/python ../toolkit/xre/make-platformini.py --print-buildid > build
id
if test ! -d system_wrappers; then mkdir system_wrappers; fi
/usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 ../config/preprocessor.pl -DOSTYPE=\"FreeBSD7\" -DOSARC
H=FreeBSD -DMOZILLA_VERSION=\"1.9.0.17\" -DMOZILLA_VERSION_U=1.9.0.17 -DD_INO=d_
ino -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_ST_BLKSIZE=1 -DHAVE_SIGINFO_T=1 -DHAVE_INT16_T=1 -DH
AVE_INT32_T=1 -DHAVE_INT64_T=1 -DHAVE_UINT=1 -DHAVE_UINT16_T=1 -DHAVE_VISIBILITY
_HIDDEN_ATTRIBUTE=1 -DHAVE_VISIBILITY_ATTRIBUTE=1 -DHAVE_DIRENT_H=1 -DHAVE_GETOP
T_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_NL_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_X11_XKBLIB_
H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STATVFS_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_CDEFS_H=1 -DHAVE_LIBC_R=1 -DHAVE_LIBM=1 -D
HAVE_DLADDR=1 -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DHAVE_XSHM=1 -DHAVE_FT_BITMAP_SIZE_Y_PPEM=1 -DHAVE
_FT_GLYPHSLOT_EMBOLDEN=1 -DHAVE_FT_LOAD_SFNT_TABLE=1 -DHAVE_FT_SELECT_SIZE=1 -D_
REENTRANT=1 -D_THREAD_SAFE=1 -DHAVE_RANDOM=1 -DHAVE_STRERROR=1 -DHAVE_LCHOWN=1 -
DHAVE_FCHMOD=1 -DHAVE_SNPRINTF=1 -DHAVE_MEMMOVE=1 -DHAVE_RINT=1 -DHAVE_FLOCKFILE
=1 -DHAVE_LOCALTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_STRTOK_R=1 -DHAVE_LANGINFO_CODESET=1 -DVA_COPY=va
_copy -DHAVE_VA_COPY=1 -DHAVE_I18N_LC_MESSAGES=1 -DMOZ_EMBEDDING_LEVEL_DEFAULT=1
 -DMOZ_EMBEDDING_LEVEL_BASIC=1 -DMOZ_EMBEDDING_LEVEL_MINIMAL=1 -DMOZ_XULRUNNER=1
 -DMOZ_BUILD_APP=xulrunner -DMOZ_XUL_APP=1 -DMOZ_DEFAULT_TOOLKIT=\"cairo-gtk2\"
-DMOZ_WIDGET_GTK2=1 -DMOZ_ENABLE_XREMOTE=1 -DMOZ_X11=1 -DMOZ_DISTRIBUTION_ID=\"o
rg.mozilla\" -DMOZ_ENABLE_DBUS=1 -DOJI=1 -DIBMBIDI=1 -DMOZ_VIEW_SOURCE=1 -DACCES
SIBILITY=1 -DMOZ_XPINSTALL=1 -DMOZ_JSLOADER=1 -DNS_PRINTING=1 -DNS_PRINT_PREVIEW
=1 -DMOZ_NO_XPCOM_OBSOLETE=1 -DMOZ_XTF=1 -DMOZ_CRASHREPORTER_ENABLE_PERCENT=100
-DMOZ_MATHML=1 -DMOZ_ENABLE_CANVAS=1 -DMOZ_SVG=1 -DMOZ_SVG_FOREIGNOBJECT=1 -DMOZ
_UPDATE_CHANNEL=default -DMOZ_PLACES=1 -DMOZ_FEEDS=1 -DMOZ_STORAGE=1 -DNS_DISABL
E_LOGGING=1 -DHAVE___CXA_DEMANGLE=1 -DMOZ_DEFAULT_MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=\"/usr/local
/lib/libxul\" -DMOZ_USER_DIR=\".mozilla\" -DMOZ_ENABLE_LIBXUL=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=
1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DMOZ_XUL=1 -DMOZ_PROFILELOCKING=1 -DMOZ_RDF=1 -DMOZ_MORKR
EADER=1 -DMOZ_DLL_SUFFIX=\".so\" -DXP_UNIX=1 -DUNIX_ASYNC_DNS=1 -DJS_THREADSAFE=
1 -DMOZ_ACCESSIBILITY_ATK=1 -DATK_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DATK_MINOR_VERSION=28 -DATK_R
EV_VERSION=0 -DMOZILLA_LOCALE_VERSION=\"1.9a1\" -DMOZILLA_REGION_VERSION=\"1.9a1
\" -DMOZILLA_SKIN_VERSION=\"1.8\"  \
                -DBUILD_STATIC_LIBS= \
                -DMOZ_TREE_CAIRO= \
                -DMOZ_ENABLE_LIBXUL=1 \
                -DMOZ_NATIVE_HUNSPELL= \
                -DMOZ_NATIVE_BZ2= \
                -DMOZ_NATIVE_ZLIB=1 \
                -DMOZ_NATIVE_PNG= \
                -DMOZ_NATIVE_JPEG= \
                -DMOZ_NATIVE_LCMS= \
                ./system-headers | /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 ../nsprpub/config/ma                                            ke-system-wrappers.pl system_wrappers
/usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9: not found
/usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9: not found
gmake[3]: *** [export] Error 127
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla/config'
gmake[2]: *** [export_tier_base] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_base] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/libxul/work/mozilla'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/libxul.
```


----------



## ccc (May 6, 2010)

I'll try to deinstall perl5.10 and go back to perl5.8.

BTW is it perl5.8 the default one on freeBSD 7.3?


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> BTW is it perl5.8 the default one on freeBSD 7.3?


Perl got removed from the base OS somewhere around 4.x, so there is no default one.

Most ports expect perl 5.8.x though.


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 6, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9: not found
> /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9: not found



Did you noticed following entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


> 2009-09-11
> 
> Affects: users of lang/perl5.10
> 
> ...


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2010)

Perl 5.8.x != Perl 5.10.x


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 6, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Perl 5.8.x != Perl 5.10.x



We know it, but does ccc's Perl 5.10.1 knows it too? 



			
				ccc said:
			
		

> I've done perl upgrade to 5.10.1, but still doesn't work.



I think his system may be in little inconsistent state. Something he was adviced in [thread=13883]this thread[/thread] may show more.


----------



## ccc (May 6, 2010)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> Did you noticed following entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


Yep, like in my posting before, I've done Perl Update according to 20090328 in /usr/ports/UPDATING.
Have you really follow and read my postings?


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 6, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> Yep, like in my posting before, I've done Perl Update according to 20090328 in /usr/ports/UPDATING.



Which doesn't says nothing about script mentioned, which is stated in entry I mentioned. Additionally, this entry is related to upgrade path from 5.8 to 5.10, mine to minor update to 5.10.1, which seems to by your actual version. 

Yes, I read yours postings  Now is yours turn, notice difference between dates 2009-09-11 and 20090328  No offence


----------



## ccc (May 6, 2010)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> Which doesn't says nothing about script mentioned, which is stated in entry I mentioned.
> Additionally, this entry is related to upgrade path from 5.8 to 5.10, mine to minor update to 5.10.1,
> which seems to by your actual version.
> 
> ...




```
2009-09-11

Affects: users of lang/perl5.10

Author: skv@FreeBSD.org

Reason:
lang/perl5.10 has been updated to 5.10.1. You should update everything 
that depends on perl. 
The easiest way to do that is to use "perl-after-upgrade" script supplied 
with lang/perl5.10. 
Please see its manual page for details.

If you want to switch to lang/perl5.10 from lang/perl5.8 please follow instructions 
in the entry 20090328 in this file.
```

I've done "perl-after-upgrade" and I've updated everything that depends on perl, even I follow and I've done the steps from 20090328.
What's do you think is wrong?


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 6, 2010)

You didn't mention it and it isn't stated in UPDATING notice you wrote about. So I just reminded it for case you was not aware of. In case you ran perl-after-upgrade script, there will be problem probably somewhere elsewhere.

Did you consider rebuild port and all ports given port depends on? Portupgrade and portmaster tools booth have such option, if I remember right.

If I understand situation right, you now have 5.10 perl in system, but during build is called perl 5.8.9. What about old configure script from some previous build? Do you clean your ports working directory before make them?

What about `# make clean && make` in /usr/ports/www/libxul?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2010)

Thx, but it's a little to late, I've already done the downgrade from perl5.8 to perl5.8.
Now libxul installation was successfully.

BTW I'll try to upgrade again from perl5.8 to perl5.10.


----------



## ccc (May 9, 2010)

This problem seems to be solved now.
I've done the Upgrade from perl5.8 to perl5.10 and it works well.


----------

